# Some Baby



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I didn't want her to feel left out so took her for a little photoshoot today-




















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content




















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content














































and a skinny


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

nice pic's  baby looks so cute posing by the flowers


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

LOL!!! I think you take even more photos than me, and my dad would've sworn that's impossible.  That last pic is hilarious!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks!



Bea said:


> LOL!!! I think you take even more photos than me, and my dad would've sworn that's impossible.  That last pic is hilarious!


hehe- it started to thunder and she did a skinny and right after the pic jumped on my chest to hide in my hair...hehe silly


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Baby is just sooo pretty!! I love it how you always position her in front of such pretty backgrounds for her photos.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks! It's not the backgrounds-it's her!


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

What a little poser!!! She's a darling.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

aww beautiful pictures.She is so beautiful


----------

